# To those with 'Visual Snow'



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Is this what it looks like?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/2d/Visualsnow-80.jpg


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Agreed,

I think legit visual snow is T.V like static over your whole visual field, irrespective of lighting etc. Looks pretty intense from the pictures I've seen.

Luckily enough I don't have it, just some white dots if I look at a really bright blue sky/other hyper-vigilant phenomena which are actually probably normal hahaha.

Thought that was a good picture though /\, interested to hear everyones thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Yoshiki said:


> Nowhere near as bad, my "snow" is a lot smaller than those, and I only notice it on white walls and in dim lighting.
> 
> Those small moving lights are your blood cells in your eyes, everyone gets those, and as for floaters, everyone get those too, but when you're in a state of hyper-awareness, you notice them way more than you should.


I'm reasonably sure that static is normal to some extent. I get the same static when I look at flat, single-colored surfaces, like a wall or something. There aren't surfaces so plain and flat in nature and our eyes freak out a bit looking at them. I'm saying this, because I can look at anything other that a flat mono-color surface and the static doesn't happen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

hightimer said:


> Yep. I think it has a couple reasons. When someone looks at the sky, it's literally just blue. Our brain interprets this as such so it tries to fill it in with things that aren't there, like a blind spot. Anxiety can also cause those sparkles to dance around in the sides of your vision.
> 
> My doctor told me nearsighted people have it worse because of their lack of depth and clarity at further distances. The brain tries to augment this because it thinks that what we were seeing is wrong, when in fact it is not. Whether that is true or not i am not sure.


I'm actually very near sighted XD I can't see anything clearly past 2 feet so I've always had really staticy vision.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Not floaters, visual snow looks like TV static like yosemitedome mention


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine look like tiny clear flashes of light like plankton, it seems like a million of them flashing non stop.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks pretty much spot on for me, just not as intense.

Does anyone else see things slowly shift around an object when focusing on it? I'm curious to know if it's HPPD or just from the visual snow.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Selig said:


> I also think a lot have people have mistakenly diagnosed themselves with HPPD.


I tend to think the same Selig. True HPPD is really, really intense I believe. Literal psychedelic vision when totally sober.

I think it speaks for itself when people read up on HPPD and then find out they have symptoms through obsessively looking for them. I think if you had true HPPD, you wouldn't need to search far to realise it. I've had after-images, floaters and a bunch of other visual anomalies my whole life and never paid them any heed.

It's also a kind of chicken and the egg situation. Are people who self diagnose themselves with HPPD naturally more anxious people, therefore a large portion of the demographic claiming to have HPPD actually in fact just have anxiety, and are mis interoperating their symptoms as HPPD. Then when other anxious people come along such as ourselves and read these people claiming to have HPPD, find that our symptoms match and we self diagnose ourselves with HPPD. In reality, we all just have anxiety.

Not saying HPPD isn't a real thing, but I think self diagnosing has prompted this 'spike' in numbers.

P.S - If you've never done any hard hallucinogenic then you don't have HPPD, unless there was/is an underlying neurological condition.


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

the blue field entropic phenomena i experience aren't solid white circles, they are clear outlines.

Are trails and things like that related to visual snow, whats that all about? could that be hppd, I took some 2cb a few days before i got dp.


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Personally I don't notice it much at all during the day. Always at night, the darker it is the more I notice it.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

Tanith said:


> Personally I don't notice it much at all during the day. Always at night, the darker it is the more I notice it.


Doesn't everybody tend to see less with no light?


----------

